# Diego Maradona: Argentinian football legend dies aged 60



## subcon959 (Nov 25, 2020)

Probably the most famous footballer of my youth, he was a bit of a villain at times but undoubtedly one of the best to ever play football.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54810392


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 25, 2020)

He was a genius. Probably the second best player ever.

Intense football, intense life.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 26, 2020)

RIP.... The famous football ever.... 

*UPDATE!*

Here the pictures! Nostalgia with Diego Maradona and legendary Malaysia footballer, Mokthar Dahari!


----------

